

Python.org's humor page - cool-RR
http://www.python.org/doc/humor/

======
mcantor
It just occurred to me that "Explicit is better than implicit" has become a
part of my deeply-ingrained ethos. It even affects how I communicate with
_people_ , not just the Python interpreter. I wonder if that's awesome, or if
I should really take a Python break...

~~~
waqf
It just occurred to me that "Thou shalt not kill" has become a part of my
deeply-ingrained ethos. I wonder if that's awesome, or if I should really take
a theism break ...

------
pellicle
Perl doesn't have one of these (afaict), perhaps because it would take up too
many pages, but if you filter out just the Larry Wall quotes, you might get
something close to this: <http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Larry_Wall> (or maybe
<http://www.cpan.org/misc/lwall-quotes.txt.gz> ).

------
delano
I looked briefly and didn't find anything humorous, but I'm glad it exists.

~~~
makmanalp
Are you kidding me? I burst out laughing when I saw this:
[http://www.python.org/doc/humor/#python-block-delimited-
nota...](http://www.python.org/doc/humor/#python-block-delimited-notation-
parsing-explained)

~~~
delano
I'm glad it exists because I'm sure other people find it humorous :]

------
adamilardi
Hackernews is no place for jokes!

~~~
kunley
You have no place for jokes, not HN.

------
cool-RR
I really liked the very last one, the one with Yoda.

